# Should Galco make Bill the next Zoolander?



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Galco is thinking of giving Bill (*Old Padawan*) some work as our next catalog model, so I can retire. My feelings are hurt by all the fun at my expense here on HGF: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15316.

Please view the attachment of Bill with one of our tactical slings and let me know what you think.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

It only hurts you because we laughed until our sides hurt... fair is fair!

As to new holster models, I'd say hire out, and get Sarah Palin to do a few ads for you. hehehe

Zhur


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

zhurdan said:


> As to new holster models, I'd say hire out, and get Sarah Palin to do a few ads for you. hehehe
> 
> Zhur


Dang, you beat me to it Zhur. In the meanwhile Bill should be able to boost sales. :mrgreen:


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Galco...










does not hire chicks.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

submoa said:


> Galco...does not hire chicks.


Now, now, don't be bitter that we turned down your application. :mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

What is the event in that picture with Bill?

... and what the hell happened to the Misfits? :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

unpecador said:


> What is the event in that picture with Bill?


Bill is preparing for (pick one):

TEOWAWKI
SHTF
Minuteman border patrol
Airsoft war
Battle of Thermopylae
Election day
A blind date


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I wanna say Airsoft war but his gear appears to be on the extreme side although I wouldn't know either way so I'm gonna go with TEOWAWKI.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

ROTFL!


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

> Yes, Bill is the epitome of high-speed, low drag ninjahood.


So this is Bill?


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Bill is preparing for (pick one):
> 
> TEOWAWKI
> SHTF
> ...


Didn't your little committee ban posts that include references to the topics you listed?


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Now, now, don't be bitter that we turned down your application. :mrgreen:


:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

submoa said:


> Didn't your little committee ban posts that include references to the topics you listed?


Actually no, but the forum guidelines do require that members avoid public criticism of the moderation team. Condescending phrases like "your little committee" might be construed as falling into that category.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

kev74 said:


> So this is Bill?


It might be - at least in his younger days! Is he wearing tabi shoes?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I voted Bill...

"High Speed" I would question...
"Low Drag" Most definately... round is a very aerodynamic shape!

Love the Oakleys...

JeffWard


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> I voted Bill...
> 
> "High Speed" I would question...
> "Low Drag" Most definately... round is a very aerodynamic shape!
> ...


Sheesh Jeff you do realize that isn't me don't you???

There is no danger of me modeling for Galco. My previous porn career prevents it. We will have to be satisfied with Zoolander, "Horse" as they used to call me wont be making any public photos anytime soon.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> There is no danger of me modeling for Galco. My previous porn career prevents it. We will have to be satisfied with Zoolander, "Horse" as they used to call me wont be making any public photos anytime soon.


:anim_lol: :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I guess they fire you from porn if you can no longer see your...well, never mind.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

kev74 said:


> So this is Bill?


Silly man. No self respecting Ninja uses Chinese weapons.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> I guess they fire you from porn if you can no longer see your...well, never mind.


which explains how you never could break into the industry...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> Silly man. No self respecting Ninja uses Chinese weapons.


Except that Bill is no stranger to chop sticks. Or the China Buffet.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Now this is the model you need.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

submoa said:


> Didn't your little committee ban posts that include references to the topics you listed?


No. Our "little committee" banned _threads_ with SHTF, TOEWAWKI, and Zombies as the theme. http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13953 The mere mentioning of it is not taboo. If that were the case, I can think of someone's avatar that would have already been deleted. But thanks for giving us something to discuss at the next meeting.


----------

